# Long range rifles up to 1k yes.



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

What is yalls,to not rob another thread.
Caliber.
Barrel n twist.
Ammo.Load.
Scope.
Brand rifle.
Trigger n weight.
All replies will be respected and appreciated thanks.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

6.5x284 in 8 twist. 
Bartlein, hart, brux, etc
timney, jewel, trigger tech, etc. 
manners or McMillan stock
Defiance action 
NF SB vortex Leupold

Or if you want short action go with one of the 6.5s or 7wsm


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

All Assuming 1000 yards, 2000 DA, and a 10mph wind from 3:00, all loads verified on target, and trued with my kestrel and ballistic app:

6.5x47L - 8.0 mils elevation, 1.9 mils wind (1454.1 FPS on target at 1k)
24" Bartlein 8 twist, M24 contour, suppressed
37.5gr Varget, 123 SMK, Lapua Case, Tula SR primer - 2970fps
Kahles K6i 6-24x56 SKMR2 reticle
Roberts Precision Rifles built Defiance Deviant Action, McMillan A5
Trigger Tech Trigger 2lbs

223 - 8.5 mils elevation, 2.2 wind (1330.9 FPS on target at 1k)
26" Brux 7 twist, Remington varmint Contour, Suppressed
24.4gr 8208xbr, 82 berger, pointed, Lapua case, cci450 primer, 2930fps
Kahles K6i 6-24x56 SKMR2
Roberts Precision Rifles Built, Siller Tac30 action, KMW Sentinel Stock
Trigger Tech trigger at 2lbs

308 - 8.6 mils elevation, 2.2 wind (1390 FPS on target at 1k)
22" Spencer Barrel, Heavy Varmint contour, APA Gen 2 FB Brake
45.5gr h4895, 155 scenar, lapua case, FGMM primer, 2950fps
Kahles K6i 6-24x56 MSR Reticle
Roberts PRecision Rifles Built, trued 700 action, McMillan A5 stock
Timney 510 at 2lbs


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

That 6.5 creedmore precision rifle from lezz go a few threads below would be an economical and a good way to start off a long range hobby. You will also need to spend a little money on a good scope and a good spotting scope and you are set. The other longer range magnum bullets are going to bite in to that shoulder pretty hard so I dont see how you could choose another caliber for long range. At least I wouldnt. If i was getting in to long range that is the direction I would head for sure. 

I see you go to the same gun range I go to all of the time over off of 96. Hope to see you there.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a new custom 260 Remington that is built for long range shooting. Heavy contour with very deep spiral fluted 24" Bartlein bbl on a accurized Remington 700 action. NF NXS 5.5-22 scope. Timney Trigger that needs to be lightened up just a little. 

I haven't settled on a load yet, did some test loads this weekend and the 140 Berger VLDs look good, but it seems to like 130 grain bullets at a little over 2700 fps. So going to batch up some similar loads/bullets and see what shakes out. Pick the best out of those and fine tune it. Probably include the 140 Bergers also. All loads, except some 140 Accu-bonds, were in the 3/4 MOA range, one or two a little better. But I don't consider the load right until it shoots cloverleaf patterns. Strung out patterns, even the tight ones, just don't work out for long range like the clover leaf.

Work in progress, but should be a real shooter. The heavy spiral fluting on the barrel dissipates heat like I have never seen before. Shot 20 rounds pretty much non-stop and it wasn't even warmed up good.

I also have a stainless Savage 116 in 6.5-284 with a factory 24" tapered/fluted barrel that will shoot MOA or a little better at 700 yds. Factory Accu-stock and Accu-trigger. It likes 130 gr Hornady SST bullets traveling at about 3100 fps. Mounted with a Vortex Viper PST FFP 6-24 with MOA reticle. It is my hunting rifle for now though. Going to try some new Hornady 143 ELDX bullets to see if it shoots those well.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

RB don't know if your 260 will like the 143 gr eldx but my 6.5 creedmoor loves them, was shoot a 120 something gr could put 3 under a qtr with it at 100yds, put it in lead sled with the 143 gr precision hunters and can make them all touch, still at a 100. Rifle is a ruger mk2 hawkeye prediator 24' barrel


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

My new one.
26 nosler
1 and 8 twist
90.5gn US 869 powder. nosler 129 ABLR
Nightforce ATACR
Cooper long range hunter
Timney 1.5lb


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

6.5 shooter dude said:


> My new one.
> 26 nosler
> 1 and 8 twist
> 90.5gn US 869 powder. nosler 129 ABLR
> ...


Bet it shoots flat, love that round. Apologies in advance for your barrel life.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

223AI said:


> Bet it shoots flat, love that round. Apologies in advance for your barrel life.


Ha....if you have a hotrod, you better be ready to buy tires ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

6.5 Creedmoor
1:8
Hornaday 140g Amax $22/Box factory ammo
SWFA SS 3-15 FFP
Savage 10T
Savage Accutrigger ~1.5#

$1000 / 1000 yds with 9.3 miles of elevation first time firing it at that range


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I'll play.
6.5 Grendel
Alexander Arms GSR 
Hornady 123grain SST factory ammo
Geseille two stage trigger
Zeiss HD5 5-25


----------



## Rmm (Jun 7, 2013)

7-300 weatherby, hart 28" barrel,stiller action mcmillan stock, jewell trigger at 1.5 lbs, vortex viper 4-16 hs lr. This is my main hunting rifle. 180 berger hybrids at 3150. 338 norma, brux barrel, stiller action ,manners t-5 stock, jewell trigger nightforce nxs 5.5-22. 300 gr berger hybrids at 2750. Both of those rifles are deadly well past 1000.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

capt mullet said:


> That 6.5 creedmore precision rifle from lezz go a few threads below would be an economical and a good way to start off a long range hobby. You will also need to spend a little money on a good scope and a good spotting scope and you are set. The other longer range magnum bullets are going to bite in to that shoulder pretty hard so I dont see how you could choose another caliber for long range. At least I wouldnt. If i was getting in to long range that is the direction I would head for sure.
> 
> I see you go to the same gun range I go to all of the time over off of 96. Hope to see you there.


completely agree


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

My first precision rifle was a factory rem 5R in 308, that thing shot LIGHTS OUT. I traded it and played with nicer ar10s for a while, but they sure get heavy fast. Being a lefty makes finding a gun off the rack a pain so I recently had one built. 

Stiller Predator action
Kriger 5R 25" 10 flute 1:10
HS Precision stock 
Jewel trigger
Night Force 5-25 ATACR
20 moa base 
34mm NF rings

I've been extremely happy with it so far, 300WM is the old school wind fighting solution.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the very useful information.


----------



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

*Rifle*

Mine is composed of a kelbly atlas single shot action,jewel trigger,26" Remington varmint weight Shilen select match barrel,HS precision stock and topped with a Leopold 8.5-25 long range target.in 6.5 CREEDMOOR.the barrel is one in eight twist.the best load so far is a Berger 140 gr. Hybrid,h-4350 powder,nosler neck turned case and CCi br2 primers.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I've never really shot "long range" but I'm in the process of a DIYS 300WM. I have/had a rifle I was not very pleased with, but just love the stock to much to part with. It weighs in right now at 15.3lbs and should exceed that once it is complete. This one is to play around with...nothing serous!

VZ-24 BRNO mauser action
28" ER Shaw match stainless bull barrel (stock already has a barrel channel cut)
Bold trigger
CDI bottom metal W/box mag
Leupold one piece base w/high rings
Scope still undecided...

Here is photo of it in the original config...forgot to mention the stock is a self done Mesquite from the standing tree to that photo! The 20" barrel has to go! The base is Millet scope base, the worse base I've ever used!


----------

